# Auto Detox: Nissan GTR



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nissan GTR

A returning client for me again, I detailed his Evo last year & this being his new toy it was full pamper mode once again for Auto Detox !

Booked in for a protection detail, this involves no interior or engine bay or paint correction, simply put an extreme deep clean of the exterior & lay down some protection with Swissvax best of show or BOS as it's commonly known on DW

On arrival:










Some polish residue to deal with



















Wheels not too bad










Arches need a good clean










Usual soot & carbon from the pipes on the rear to deal with



















Light layer of grime










A good discussion with the owner about the days work before he went off for the day I went to work on the alloys, smart wheels acid free wheel cleaner & the usual selection of brushes



















Inner rims with the bendy daytona brush










Faces & calipers with Swissvax Detail brush



















Process was of course repeated on all four corners

Tyres & wheel arches cleaned with Espuma G202



















The car received a thorough jet wash down prior to gaps, fuel filler area, badges etc being cleaned with APC & detail brush

At work














































Another good rinse then foam canon action










Dwelling










Washed 2 bucket method, rinse, tar removed with Tardis & disposable mf cloth, good rinse again before clay Swissvax paint rubber










Final rinse with pure filtered water & dried










Everywhere










Paint clensed with lime prime via the da & polishing pad & waxed with Swissvax best of show

Rims were protected with










Tail pipes simply with Brilliant metal polish some areas with 0000 wire wool, 
arches dressed as were the tyres, badges cleaned, glass all the little complimenting details that finish the job

Leaving her looking...









































































In the street with some sun ! YES sun woo hoo 



















This is my favourite



















Thanks for taking the time to look gent's & ladies

Regards
Barry

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Barry, extra :thumb: for the exhausts..............:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very glossy mate, nice toy to have


----------



## riP (Aug 17, 2009)

perfect look!!!

good work


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

wow looks gorgeous!!! 

.... but then i would have thought that even when it was dirty  *drool*


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Stunning, very very nice :thumb:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Lovely job there, those exhausts are awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Andy300zx (Mar 18, 2010)

That looks stunning mate, excellent job


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work!


----------



## GarySX (Mar 16, 2010)

Great work, looks amazing. 

Thankyou for naming the brushes as these are items yet to be sourced.

Your favourite picture has just become my new desktop background :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Great work Barry, extra :thumb: for the exhausts..............:thumb:


Cheers mate ! I was dreading the pipes but they were really quite easy to be honest 



Envy Valeting said:


> Very glossy mate, nice toy to have


Cheers Tim, yeah I know you should see his other toy 



MeganeChick said:


> wow looks gorgeous!!!
> 
> .... but then i would have thought that even when it was dirty  *drool*


Cheers chick, stop drooling it's getting embarassing 



GarySX said:


> Great work, looks amazing.
> 
> Thankyou for naming the brushes as these are items yet to be sourced.
> 
> Your favourite picture has just become my new desktop background :thumb:


No worries mate, if you want a full size of that image drop me a pm with your email address ok :thumb:

Thanks guys & gals
Baz


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work as per usual Baz, just how a properly detailed GTR should look.:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That looks the mutts nuts :lol:, so so glossy and black in the after shots .

Great job fella :thumb:


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks fantastic:argie:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks fantastic! I do like how the GTR exhauts always come up nice 

Simon


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome work Barry, loving the finish on those pipes:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great Barry :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work on a great car to


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2010)

Lovely car, and you have done a very very nice job. The exhausts look brilliant.

John


----------



## ale (Jan 4, 2010)

good job!!someone knows the reference that gray paint?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking Swish mate!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

one word sums it up..... AWESOME!!!


----------



## Wizard (Nov 7, 2008)

Top Job, Wish my black car was as shiny. :thumb:


----------



## detailer mike (Mar 8, 2010)

that thing is a beast


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great work stunning results


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Baz :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Lovely work as per usual Baz, just how a properly detailed GTR should look.:thumb:


Cheers Rob 



ads2k said:


> That looks the mutts nuts :lol:, so so glossy and black in the after shots .
> 
> Great job fella :thumb:


mutts nuts :lol: excellent, thanks mate 



exotic detail said:


> Looks fantastic! I do like how the GTR exhauts always come up nice
> 
> Simon


Cheers Simon, yeah those exhausts oooh they must have taken me all of 5 minutes erm I mean hours & hours 



JPC said:


> Looking Swish mate!


Swish ! Bit posh for DW that mate  Cheers 



Perfection Detailing said:


> Very nice Baz :thumb:
> 
> Neil


Thanks Neil


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Orgasmogismo.......:argie:

Fantastic work, and thanks for naming the products and equipment, very helpful :thumb:

I have a HPI models 1/43rd one, probably the closest I'll ever get to owning a real one...


----------



## mos (Jul 29, 2009)

great work && awesome car


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work :argie:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Good work Barry, seems to have been GT-R week on here this week.


----------

